# Sirius iPad app repeating chunks of audio



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone else having an issue with the iPad app where ~20 seconds of audio repeats over and over, starting yesterday? I've heard this on multiple channels.

Stopping and restarting the stream fixes the issue temporarily, but it will eventually happen again.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

blmoore said:


> Anyone else having an issue with the iPad app where ~20 seconds of audio repeats over and over, starting yesterday? I've heard this on multiple channels.
> 
> Stopping and restarting the stream fixes the issue temporarily, but it will eventually happen again.


Yep, I run into that too. Not holding my breath for a fix.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Both the iPhone and iPad apps are absolute junk. This happens to me daily. They act like they're working on it but nothing ever changes. Another thing that tilts me is the 90 minute inactivity timeout "feature". Pandora doesn't do this and it's free. As soon as Stern retires (if he retires), I'll be canceling my account.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

this happened to me a couple of time on my iPhone on the train. At first I thought it was one of Howard's dumb jokes. After I realized it was something in the app I thought it was a weak signal on the train screwing up the app. Never thought to ask about it here. Glad it is no me.
With Howard down to three days and a ton of vacation it reminds me of the last years of Johnny Carson. Less new content all the time. I am on a new car trial and unless I get addicted to the music offerings I will probably cancel since new Howard content is so difficult to catch. 
My wife and I have a once per week three hour commute and when we can catch new Stern stuff it is usually pretty entertaining and the drive goes by fast.


----------

